# South Korean Navy Needs to Start Shooting



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2011)

Rampant illegal fishing by Chinese vessels in South Korean waters took a deadly turn recently when a Chinese fishing boat captain stabbed a South Korean naval officer to death after their boat was siezed. 

Last September a Japanese Coast Guard ship was damaged when a Chinese fishing boat refused to stop and instead rammed the Japanese ship (and did it again to another Coast Guard ship shortly thereafter).

At some point a few of these illegal fishing boats need to be put on the bottom of the sea (while resucing their crew, hopefully). 


SKorea: Chinese fisherman fatally stabs officer - CBS News


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2011)

Just the sort of thing that makes this sort of thing:

The Chosun Ilbo (English Edition): Daily News from Korea - Korea, China, Japan Start Free Trade Talks This Month

less likely


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2011)

The Chosun Ilbo (English Edition): Daily News from Korea - China Regrets Killing of Coast Guard


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 14, 2011)

The Chosun Ilbo (English Edition): Daily News from Korea - Depleted Fish Stocks Drive Chinese Fishermen into Korean Waters


----------

